# national registry EMT-B



## pureherowork (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, my name is Kristina im from valencia california and i am looking for ANY and ALL help or tips for passing national registry EMT-B. I passed my school course but am having a hard,hard, time passing national registry. I have taken the test three times and failed, took my 24 hour refresher course and now im about to make my 4th attempt. PLEASE help! i have bought books, taken reresher courses, flash cards, study groups. main thing is my nerves i think but any info at all with be much appreciated. hope to hear from someone soon! thanks in advance.


----------



## pureherowork (Sep 22, 2011)

*national registry tips for passing*

Hello, my name is Kristina im from valencia california and i am looking for ANY and ALL help or tips for passing national registry EMT-B. I passed my school course but am having a hard,hard, time passing national registry. I have taken the test three times and failed, took my 24 hour refresher course and now im about to make my 4th attempt. PLEASE help! i have bought books, taken reresher courses, flash cards, study groups. main thing is my nerves i think but any info at all with be much appreciated. hope to hear from someone soon! thanks in advance.


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 22, 2011)

Try an online program. Many here have used them and it seems to be the best way to pass. Try searching your question and it should give you a list of ideas. Good luck!!!


----------



## pureherowork (Sep 22, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 22, 2011)

> I have taken the test three times and failed, took my 24 hour refresher course and now im about to make my 4th attempt.



It might be less nerves and maybe that you're just not cut out for the field.  The tests aren't there to allow people to get their licenses but to weed people out.  Granted, they don't do the best job but that is their purpose.


----------



## dave0811 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey. so im in my emt basic right now at Palomar in San Diego, and we received a skills manual that is based on the NREMT test. and its really easy to understand. so if you want i can scan it and email it to you to take a look at if you want. i cant do it tell Friday and itll take me a min but ill gladly help if you want


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she's talking about the CBT and not the practical....

It's been answered 1401387432 times on this forum and no offense but I am leaning towards agreeing with usaf.

NREMT is all about Scene safety, ABCs, and c-spine, in that order. don't read into the questions, and don't freak out when testing, it's not a super difficult test. Just Stick to the basics and you'll be good. Just remember, Safety then ABCc.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 22, 2011)

As long as you know your :censored::censored::censored::censored:, you might pass.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried emtquiz.com and it worked. I used conventional study methods the first two times, tried that the third time and passed


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 22, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## EMT-23 (Sep 23, 2011)

ok so i took my test and passed it on the 4th try...this is what i did...i made notecards of all the things in my book that i did not know...i bought an online program, you can google it...its called "emt achieve" by prenhall...if you score 75's and 80's on the test they have to offer, you will fail on your nremt you have to make 100's on everything...you have to try very hard to study, ive been in your position before, but i never gave up...neither should you...you can do this...remember that abc's or cab's first, before bvm or nrb whatever the patient might need...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 23, 2011)

> ok so i took my test and passed it on the 4th try



Does this frighten anyone else?


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 23, 2011)

ya me. I passed it my first try and never once studied.....and Ive had head trauma.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 23, 2011)

pureherowork said:


> Hello, my name is Kristina im from valencia california and i am looking for ANY and ALL help or tips for passing national registry EMT-B. I passed my school course but am having a hard,hard, time passing national registry. I have taken the test three times and failed, took my 24 hour refresher course and now im about to make my 4th attempt. PLEASE help! i have bought books, taken reresher courses, flash cards, study groups. main thing is my nerves i think but any info at all with be much appreciated. hope to hear from someone soon! thanks in advance.



Reread your book. Remember the order of every thing such as ABCs and rapid trauma assessment.


----------



## Metfan (Sep 23, 2011)

Take it from some one that is terrible on test taking, I took my exam on9/20/11 for the first time thinking I failed big time during the test. There are a bunch of question that we didn't even cover in class, just make sure you get the easier questions right ( abcs, scene safety, CPR). Remember classic signs of shock, these are the questions that I believe saved me and why I passed.


----------



## nwhitney (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Does this frighten anyone else?



Nope.  Test taking is a skill and perhaps she just needed to learn _how_ to take the NREMT.  Doesn't mean she's an idiot nor does it mean she doesn't belong in EMS.  It means it took her 4 attempts to pass.  I don't believe you can accurately judge ones competency based on a few posts.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 27, 2011)

I used EMT-B cram plan by cliffnotes for mine and I passed. Its worth a try. It has practice tests that show which specific subject you lack knowledge in and the study material in the book as well. Best of luck on you next attempt.


----------



## sweetpete (Sep 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> NREMT is all about Scene safety, ABCs, and c-spine, in that order. don't read into the questions, and don't freak out when testing, it's not a super difficult test. Just Stick to the basics and you'll be good. Just remember, Safety then ABCc.



Actually, I'm pretty sure C-spine comes before ABC's. You consider it during the "scene size up" and apply it during your "initial assessment", before you even attempt any airway maneuver.

Otherwise.....spot on.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 28, 2011)

sweetpete said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure C-spine comes before ABC's. You consider it during the "scene size up" and apply it during your "initial assessment", before you even attempt any airway maneuver.
> 
> Otherwise.....spot on.



Uh no its c-spine precautions not put a c-collar on before making sure the person is alive.


----------



## sweetpete (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I'm sayin'. I'm not talking about the actual c-collar. Just the precautions come before ABC's.


----------



## StethoscopeNinja (Oct 14, 2011)

Make sure you relax. Don't stress yourself out about it. Get plenty of rest. Dedicate at least an hour every night to studying the book (you might also review your worksheets or old tests from class.) Don't give up! It may not feel like it now, but it's possible to pass it. I promise.


----------



## EMT424 (Oct 14, 2011)

Part of the testing process is to predict, in  a minor way, how the EMT will function understress. If taking the CBT stresses you out you are gonna love holding manual traction on a busted femur while the patient is crying, cussing and screaming.

4 tries? Maybe WalMart is hiring.


----------



## blackhorse (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, this seems like an awesome and valuable board...cudo's to all who are so helpful and encouraging


----------



## Brandon (Oct 25, 2011)

Dont forget oxygen and treat for shock!


----------

